# It is true!



## bloodwood (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jazzey (Jun 28, 2011)

Rut roh...quickly worrying about how many times I've used "I will do x, y, z when pigs fly"....


----------



## bloodwood (Jun 28, 2011)

And remember that it must be true because I got it from the Internet!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2011)

"That'll do, Babe. That'll do." ~ Randy Newman in _Babe: Pig in the City_


----------

